# Midwest Slot Car Swap Dates 3/17 and 11/10, 2013



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking ahead. We have confirmation of our show dates for 2013. Sunday March 17, 2013 and November 10, 2013. Some of you may notice the Novermber show has now been moved to the second Sunday instead of the third. This will end the date conflict with the Parsippany show. Honda will finally sleep at night. 
Put the dates on your calendars.

Al


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

WHOOOO. Time to put the dates in to have the weekend off again for the shows. Just have to get down to 180 days before I can put in for it.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Gentlemen;

I will be there with wheels and tires from Balls Out (Dennis Rutherford) and maybe a new line of top plate gears!
Al:

I can't find the paperwork you sent, but I will find it soon. I'll need one table as will Dan Anderson. See all you guys in a few weeks! 

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

sry al i have 2 only 143 days til this show that help u out tazman see u there.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That's good news on the November date. That should get some of the vendors that go east on the previous date back.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Posted on my calendar


----------

